

LuaJIT Language Toolkit - ihnorton
https://github.com/franko/luajit-lang-toolkit

======
ihnorton
Related mailing list post: [http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/luajit-
language-toolkit...](http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/luajit-language-
toolkit-news)

"For those who doesn't know about the project, the LuaJIT Language Toolkit is
an implementation of the Lua programming language written in Lua iself. It
works by generating a LuaJIT's bytecode including the debug informations and
use the LuaJIT's virtual machine to run the generated bytecode."

------
samatman
This is like a Christmas present. I needed this tool badly enough that I've
been reading the LuaJIT source code and mulling over just what it would take
to write it.

~~~
ludamad
This is indeed really great. I love targeting LuaJIT with toy languages, and
this is more direct than compiling to Lua.

~~~
sitkack
I love the idea of this project, but as even Mike Pall has mentioned the
"proper" way to do this is to target Lua code directly. LuaJIT is designed to
speedup Lua, not LJ bytecode.

~~~
samatman
Could I see a reference? I've been reading a lot of Mike Pall lately and this
is relevant to my interests.

~~~
sitkack
I looked on
[http://www.freelists.org/archive/luajit/](http://www.freelists.org/archive/luajit/)
and [http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/](http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/) and
couldn't find a smoking gun.

The closest thing is this
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1r2s82/lua_fun_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1r2s82/lua_fun_is_a_highperformance_functional/cdjmjyn)

Where someone else
[http://rtsisyk.github.io/luafun/intro.html](http://rtsisyk.github.io/luafun/intro.html)
attempts to generate LuaJIT bytecode directly and tracing JIT doesn't speedup
their code because LuaJIT isn't designed to speedup arbitrary bytecode but
bytecode generated by the LuaJIT compiler.

There was still a more specific post that I am unable to locate where Mike
specifically warned against targeting LuaJIT bytecode. I'd probably just post
a message on the luajit list if you want clarification.

~~~
ihnorton
> There was still a more specific post that I am unable to locate

This one?
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/badl2/luajit_2_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/badl2/luajit_2_beta_3_is_out_support_both_x32_x64/c0ls6zr)

~~~
sitkack
Close.

------
corysama
If you find this interesting, I'll recommend you also give a good, hard look
at [http://terralang.org](http://terralang.org)

------
shawndumas
Wow, perfect timing; this is very close to what my 12yo son is working on but
with rust/LLVM (and his own lang).

He has his lexer done and is using a Pratt Parser (TDOP) strategy. This might
give him some ideas.

~~~
CyberDildonics
If that is true, you should ask your son to do some sort of write up on what
he has learned. Anyone with serious technical skill but not the overhead of
worrying about what they 'should' know is great to read. There are a lot of
insights from someone without the cruft of conventional wisdom.

------
saosebastiao
This is the best news I've seen on here in months! Alright, anybody working on
a Clojure with a LuaJIT backend? If not, we should get started :)

~~~
lemming
You should definitely check out Pixie: [https://github.com/pixie-
lang/pixie](https://github.com/pixie-lang/pixie)

